# social life in Dubai



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I may be moving to Dubai next March, currently sorting things out with my work. My main concern is the ratio of men to woman, I am single and not liking the stats of 5 to 1 men to woman. Is this really obvious when you go out, or are these stats skewed?

What is the expat social scene like?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

The ratio seems correct, but the large male population are predominantly working as labourers and are hidden away from the public eye, so for nights out the proportion is more normal, but from experience, it usually more men than women. maybe 4 for 3


----------

